# اريد ماده تعطي للفضه بريقها



## خالد 1974 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هل توجد ماده تعطي للفضه بريقها الطبيعي دون الحاجه الي ادخالها الي الالات التلميع 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تغير لون الفضة هو نتيجة لتأكسدها ولاعادة اللمعان يجب التخلص من هذة الطبقة واقترح الطريقة التالية كمحاولة ان يمرر غاز الهيدروجين على الفضة بعد تسخينها ليتم اختزالها والتخلص من الاكسجين وعودتها الى اللمعان ولكن يطلب الحذر من اشتعال الهيدروجين .


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المعلومه​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (22 مايو 2012)

يمكن تلميع الفضة بغمرها فى محلول صودا كاوية 30% لمدة دقيقة واحدة ثم تدليكها بعد ذلك بكربونات الصوديوم


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (30 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ولكن هل ينفع ذلك في تلميع النحاس


----------

